# Pharaoh RTA 25mm, by Rip Trippers and Digiflavor — review



## Waine (3/4/17)

First off, If I buy a not so nice tank, I won't review it. I don't enjoy dissing companies and there is no pleasure or benefit for others in reviewing an inferior quality product. Also, just because we don't necessarily like someone, it does not mean that he or she cannot produce something worth its salt.

Whether you like the somewhat hyperactive, Mr Rip Trippers (RT) character, or not, there is one thing you must admit — as an extremely popular You Tube vape reviewer, he has reviewed many RTA's. It therefore stands to reason that he has acquired plentiful knowledge of RTA's and by collaborating with Digiflavor to design and create a great RTA, there is a good chance the product will be innovative and effective.

Secondly, if you enjoyed the very popular Pharaoh RDA in 2016, it is most likely that if RT and Digiflavor were to make a "Pharaoh RTA" — it may just be a winner! And this one is, in my books...

With this in mind, and after watching a few online reviews, I decided to buy the Pharaoh RTA. Here is my review 3 days in. 

Price

For what you get, off the bat, the price is just fantastic. There are many RDA's and RTA's out now around the 1K plus mark, and are the most basic, un-special tanks, with nothing that great except for the "name" or the "brand", or that it is "Made in the USA". This Pharaoh RTA was just over R600. I was both surprised and pleased at the "fair" price. A nice, generous bag of spares is included.

Appearance

Overall, the 25mm Pharaoh RTA looks solid, bulky, but classy. Some may not like the fact that it is slightly cone shaped, being larger on top and thinner at the base. I like this, it is not only different, but was designed for easy handling. Yes, it is robust, and it will require a big mod.

Build quality 

This is built for single coils mainly. I'm a single coil enthusiast, I don't know about you? However, just as in the case if the Pharaoh RDA, you can also slot in two coils if you like, but there really is no need. 

I used a single 22Ga Kanthal on a 3.5 ID with 7 1/2 wraps giving me a modest 0.52 Ohms. The vape is near perfect. The threads are clean and smooth. It takes 4.7ml of e-liquid. Included is a stainless extension tube if you want an additional 3ml of juice. However, the extension tube may be a bit "bulky" of some. I found it makes the tank too big. The overall construction is really neat. This is a good quality RTA all round, IMO. 

Ease of build

Placing and setting the single coil is a breeze. I like the 2 dark blue, heat treated, thick Phillips screw heads on the deck, and the fact that you get 4 spares. Personally, grub screws are mindlessly irritating, in general. It's about time we are seeing less and less grub screws on new RTA's. The Pharaoh deck is very much like the Pharaoh RDA, but a tad bit smaller. The build deck allows for plenty of space and minimal fiddling around before the coil is properly set on the excellent spring loaded clamps.

Wicking

Here is a potential con for some die hard critics. However, it may just turn out as a surprising pro! There is a special wicking technique that RT himself describes in his You Tube clip where he uses the inner layer of flat Japanese cotton. You have to sort of wick with no fluffing, then tuck the wick in the slots, with a folded piece of Kanthal, then fold the remainder of cotton upwards before trimming the excess. Although this may at first, appear daunting, I followed the exact instructions and it turned out fantastic. However, in the "Mike Vapes" (very positive) review, he used normal cotton, with the same folding technique, with great success. I re wicked using the usual classing method of wicking with no leaks or dry hits. So RT's method is not a must.

Airflow

There are so many clever, useful airflow options, and this is a hugely positive feature on this tank. First off, the big bottom airflow opens and closes in "clicks". I love this as I often struggle to adjust an airflow ring without first having to remove it from the mod. Tanks without the clicking action ring tend to have tight airflow rings that usually annoys me. This ring is perfect.

Then you have a top airflow ring that is knurled and engraved with a pleasant looking pattern. Two chamfered edges channel the air into a neat big hole. Usually I just keep all airflow rings fully open on other tanks, but this is the first tank that I actually tweak and use to control the airflow to my liking. This is a generous, non- gimmicky airflow system that actually works effectively. 

Drip Tip

Yes, there will alway be the pedantic drip trip enthusiasts. Personally, I don't mind factory issue drip tips, and this one is adequate for me. But if you want, there is an adapter included for your personal drip tip. This has a chunky metal screw-on drip tip, with a plastic piece that surrounds an inner Delrin tube which may be removed if you like it so.

Juice filling

The top-cap is easily removed revealing two massive slots to easily fill the tank up. Very nice indeed. This is another positive evolutionary step in the unfolding vaping game.

Juice flow control 

This is my personal subjective con. I dislike juice flow control systems in general because A: I never need it — I just don't see the point. And B: I almost always inadvertently, close the juice flow ring which leads to a dry hit and burned cotton. I just wish it wasn't there. 

How does it vape?

In conclusion, when wicked as described by RT, this tank vapes absolutely amazingly. I am super impressed. The airflow options gives the user so much variety. There is plenty of juice space. It is really well designed. The cloud density and production performs the same as any duel coil RTA I have ever tried. The flavor production is way on par and very satisfying. I can bump up the wattage into the 80's and 90's without any dry hits, but my happy place is in between 40 and 50 Watts maximum.

I am extremely happy with this tank and will highly recommend this unit to anyone looking for an effective, good quality single coil RTA. Especially based on what you get for the price.

To all the RT haters, I am sorry, but he got this one right. And if you buy it, you must watch his You Tube clip. It will be most useful.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (3/4/17)

Nice detailed review, initially the wicking also steared me away but after watching more reviews tgis is not the only way, I'm looking forward to getting one.
Thanks for this

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (3/4/17)

Got mine on Saturday. It Is AMAZING!!! I love it.


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/4/17)

Making me want it more and more , totally new to building so this would br my first RDA i also seem to like the vape i get from RDA but they seem even more complicated . hows the combo working for you on the predator ??


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/4/17)

have you tried extending the tank yet and do you have any pics


----------



## Waine (3/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> Making me want it more and more , totally new to building so this would br my first RDA i also seem to like the vape i get from RDA but they seem even more complicated . hows the combo working for you on the predator ??



Hi there. 

Dive into building, see if it is for you. If you do, why not jump straight into the world of single coils? You cannot go wrong with this RTA even as a starter. It's straight forward to build on. Coil placement and wicking is for this simple as pie. 

As you can see in the pic, I wicked it my own way, and it works! Zero leaking.

And yes, The combo with the Predator is just marvelous. But the Pharaoh RTA would be 100% perfect on a mod, as big as possible.

Just loving the Predator. So glad I waited a bit and didn't get the Alien as few have said that the Predator is better than the Alien. I wouldn't know tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (3/4/17)

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> have you tried extending the tank yet and do you have any pics



Hello again. Yes I did put the extension tube on already. It does feel bulky. Not to mad about it, unless I was driving 1000km. I will post a pic with it on tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (3/4/17)

yeah i might pair it with my DNA 75 , i tend to not vape higher than that . i noticed with my current EDC ijust s is that first 5-8 draws on a full charged battery tends to burn then after that smooth sailing . so basically the output has decreased from what i understand . i constantly chased clouds i found that with clouds comes juice consumption . i cannot waist juice on clouds thats a waste , rather flavor for me.. 

so now its bringing me down to deciding to go head first into building because sub ohm wont cut it for sure


----------



## Slav (3/4/17)

Works perfect at lower wattage. My staple staggered fused clapton runs at 50w and it's more than enough

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/4/17)

Great review @Waine What can you compare the flavor from this RTA to?

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (3/4/17)

@OhmzRaw

Something in between my Fuji RTA GTA and the first Tornado, but the Tornado is on steroids.

Excellent flavor! More than happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

So here is a pic of the Pharaoh with the extension ring attached. To be honest, it makes the tank feel too bulky and there is a bit of flavour loss. It's not for me. Off with the ring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

So I vaped on this all day. Either the flavor is amazing because I am (only now) vaping on some different, amazing juice: XXX which is really enjoyable, or the tank indeed delivers good flavor. I'm not sure. I have nothing to compare it to. It must be my taste buds liking the "new" different flavors of the juice.

I did have a very happy vape day though.  with the ring off....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (4/4/17)

Well in my opinion fruity vapes like xxx loves single coil builds. I am conflicted between this tank and the kayfun 5 clone. Worried that the pharoah might not be restrictive enough for my taste but i suppose the framed staples I use in my hadaly will offer hopefully similar great flavour in this tank. Thanks for your view though, very keen to see opinions on this one


----------



## zadiac (4/4/17)

Very nice review @Waine, but you might want to edit your OP 
52 ohms might be a bit high


----------



## Bearshare (4/4/17)

Nice review now torn between this and obs

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (4/4/17)

Bearshare said:


> Nice review now torn between this and obs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



Join the club 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel Alves (4/4/17)

Both? 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (4/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Very nice review @Waine, but you might want to edit your OP
> 52 ohms might be a bit high



@zadiac thanks a ton mate, I fixed the error. It's 0.52 Ohms.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearshare (4/4/17)

just watched RT`s wicking and this looks cool should be no dry hits as it would hold alot of juice


----------



## Waine (5/4/17)

Bearshare said:


> just watched RT`s wicking and this looks cool should be no dry hits as it would hold alot of juice



@Bearshare His wicking is really cool, but you don't have to do it his way if you have no 'Japanese' cotton. I have now tried and tested the conventional way according to my above pic and it works just as well. Not one drop of leakage.

Guys, trust me, this tank is really amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (5/4/17)

I vouch on this. in the 2.5 years i have been vaping, this tank really does impress me. alot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (5/4/17)

Just wanted to show you all the build i have and the saturation in creates, which i don't care about, but just want to share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karel (5/4/17)

I were one of the first guys, I think, that started using the Pharaoh. And I had a really big toss up between 3 tanks... At the end, I chose the RT Pharaoh just because I have the same dripper unit and I really, really liked it. I think what sold it to me was the airflow options and the difference I get in taste when I play around with it... And I must say, it is probably the best buy ever for me. I really enjoy it and basically use it the whole day, I don't even bother with my other RTA's... You will not regret it though. Definitely one of my favourites!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (5/4/17)

Karel said:


> I were one of the first guys, I think, that started using the Pharaoh. And I had a really big toss up between 3 tanks... At the end, I chose the RT Pharaoh just because I have the same dripper unit and I really, really liked it. I think what sold it to me was the airflow options and the difference I get in taste when I play around with it... And I must say, it is probably the best buy ever for me. I really enjoy it and basically use it the whole day, I don't even bother with my other RTA's... You will not regret it though. Definitely one of my favourites!!!



@Karel Hi there... pleased to meet you.

Flip it, you are so right. Spot on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (5/4/17)

Just got a burning taste....Had no idea why.....until I realize I had the f*****g juice flow ring closed — "inadvertently"...

My only real con...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (6/4/17)

Day 6 on this tank, and cannot really fault it. Fantastic!

Now, the problem with me is.... I'm a bit OCD. So here is how it works....When I find a gem. I want to repeat the pleasure and possess another. Two is always better than one! right?

How nice would the black and silver one be? What if one breaks??.... It's tanks like these that keep me in tightly embedded in the the rabbit  hole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie (6/4/17)

Waine said:


> Day 6 on this tank, and cannot really fault it. Fantastic!
> 
> Now, the problem with me is.... I'm a bit OCD. So here is how it works....When I find a gem. I want to repeat the pleasure and possess another. Two is always better than one! right?
> 
> ...


What buils do you have in there currently man? I made a quick 10 wrap 22g ultra low resistance nichrome and still found it a bit muted


----------



## Waine (6/4/17)

Gave the King a new crown. You just remove the Delrin ring from insider the drip tip and you can fit your own. There is also an adapter. It doesn't look pretty, but it is effective


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slav (6/4/17)

Im running a fused clapton at 0.33 and it's perfect

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (7/4/17)

Just got mine today. So far, I am impressed. Got normal twisted 24g kanthal in and it's awesome flavor already. When it's empty, I'm going to put the fused 26g clapton Ni80 (kidney puncher wire) in. Will be awesome I think. Will update later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waine (7/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Just got mine today. So far, I am impressed. Got normal twisted 24g kanthal in and it's awesome flavor already. When it's empty, I'm going to put the fused 26g clapton Ni80 (kidney puncher wire) in. Will be awesome I think. Will update later.



@zadiac I am so happy for, and with you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/4/17)

Wicked the first build like Rip did. Not working for me. Doesn't wick fast enough. Wicked it like any other normal RTA and BAM! Wicks perfectly and no leaking. Just wick it normally folks, it will work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Wicked the first build like Rip did. Not working for me. Doesn't wick fast enough. Wicked it like any other normal RTA and BAM! Wicks perfectly and no leaking. Just wick it normally folks, it will work.


What's the flavor like? Best you've had off a tank?


----------



## Schnappie (8/4/17)

I still need to play around with mine, think it wants really big coils and the top airflow kills the flavour. With the bottom airflow only open the flavour gives my Mage a good run. I am sure once I perfect the wicking and get a nice big coil in here it will be a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> What's the flavor like? Best you've had off a tank?



Oh definitely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (9/4/17)

Hello there on this lovely Sunday afternoon...

When re wicking today, I thought I might share a few pics. My objective is to show that you don't have to do any flick-flacks and special tricks to wick this "King". Just use your wicking experience and knowledge, wick it, and it won't disappoint 




A quick coil dry burn and a rinse. Then I use organic cotton balls insert, fluff, trim as with most builds. 




At this stage the stuffed in bit, under the ring needs a bit of attention.




So I fluff it out a little, using a sharp nose tweezers. I know, it looks like I am breaking the rules.




A quick trim with a small sharp scissors. Only the tucked in bit under the ring.




Tuck, tamp the cotton gently back into the hole.




Juice them coils up, and screw on the shiny shaft. Make sure the o-ring is on.




Slip the glass on.




Juice him up.




The King is full, the vape gods are happy, as I am going to enjoy every puff.




Guys, no leaks after filling, no leaks in general! No mission, very simple. I am more than pleased with this tank.

Yes, you must play with the many airflow control options to find your happy place. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (9/4/17)

I love how easy it is to wick this tank. And the build deck is awesomely accomodating. Getting some coils from @RiaanRed soon, so will see how it performs with them. Tried 22g hwn haywire as well as an off the shelf framed staple but so far my Mage edges it on flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Nice pics @Waine 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Waine (22/4/17)

I decided to change coils today. Moved away from 22 Kanthal. I dug out a plastic box of coils I made last year. Just experimenting.

So I found these two grizzly looking coils that I kept no record of.







I decided to try on on the Pharaoh. The one on the left made much more sense. I had no idea what the Ohms would come out like. After jogging my memory, I recall: Double Twisted 26 Stainless Steel.




What's the worst that can happen? "If it don't work, rim em out!"




A quick dry burn.




Re position. A bit lower.

Surprise! It came out at an ideal 0.31 Ohm. 







My advice. Wick this RTA as you think it should be wicked. It really is a piece of cake, just keep the cotton fairly dense.







Coils juiced up. Now the flavor and vape production anticipation builds...




Firing on all cylinders....




Slot the ring on.




The verdict:

Wow!

First, if you enjoy building...always experiment....

Second, this wire adds a whole new dimension to the tank, the thickness of vape, not so much the "flavor". It becomes a different engine.

So I am now vaping (a lot) and playing around with the many, many, airflow options. With all this coil under the hood, I must say, It's good fun! 

The XXX behaves differently in this Egyptian beast. No doubt. To be honest, the flavor is a bit muted compared to a 22 GA, 7 wrap coil. While I write this, I finished a while 4.5ml tank. This coil EATS juice. But a super awesome vape.

Just wanted to share....


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/4/17)

Lovely photos @Waine
Great to read the story as it develops and see the photos
Wow, that coil looks vicious!


----------



## Waine (22/4/17)

I was Using up hardly used wire last year. Dipping my toe into the world of coil builds. But it never took off. 

That double Twisted 26 SS Clapton is really surprising me in the Pharoah. What a fluke find? Such fun @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waine (29/6/17)

I dropped mine Pharaoh. It was on an RX 2/3 with 3 Batteries in. Luckily the sleeve was on. I fixed the 510 pin on the RX, which miraculously still works. But the Pharaoh I fixed, and then it broke again. The 510 pin took a bad hit.

Being a bit careless sometimes, I drop things! This is one reason I now lean toward more metal and durability. To be honest, by a twist of fate, I have enjoyed my Medusa's more than my Pharaoh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mida Khan (22/7/17)

Awesome review


----------

